
Dark Caracal: Good News and Bad News - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/01/dark-caracal-good-news-and-bad-news
======
em3rgent0rdr
As much as distributing apps outside of centralized apps stores helps to
promote decentralization, I have admit the Moxie Marlinspike refused to do so
for reasons just like this.

